# проблема с links

## SNOOPP

home_linux dev # links

-bash: links: command not found

home_linux dev # links2

-bash: links2: command not found

home_linux dev #

как его запустить?

----------

## Azik

наверное, сперва его надо поставить?

emerge -av www-client/links

----------

## SNOOPP

Cпс, я знал что надо так сделать, только не знал какой командой. Это просто мой первый опыт с линуксом вообще, я его 3 или 4 дня пытался собрать, накосячил видимо нормально, раз такие программы не установились =)))

Спасибо!

Заработало

----------

## CerberUA

А links при установке автоматически и не устанавливается. После установки Gentoo по хэндбуку его при необходимости нужно ставить отдельно. Зато на gentoo-minimal-cd он есть, чтобы была возможность (сразу или после настройки сети) использовать актуальный хэндбук с оф. сайта, а не документацию с диска, возможно устаревшую.

----------

